# Lead vs Steel vs Smashing Power ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Although I use heavy lead most of the time, I do have a supply of steel.

Although the lead smashes stuff it seems the steel really puts a dent in stuff :- )

Things being equal, what do you think actually hits harder and causes more damage......I love lead, but since the steel does not deform....I'm going with steel !

My 214gr leads and 314gr leads hit hard.... But my 5/8 steel is devistating IMHO.

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In general, I would expect the lead to do more damage, given ammo of the same shape and weight. The lead will be smaller and thus have a smaller cross section than steel of the same shape and weight. That means you will have more force per square inch with the lead when it hits.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm a bit baffled. What does it matter if lead deforms? You aren't going to recover much of it when hunting, anyway.

Look at the numbers.

A .50 caliber led ball at 200 fps delivers 16.67 lb/ft of energy. To achieve the same power with a .50 caliber steel ball, you would have to move it at 240 fps. Both are doable, but steel will lose velocity faster than lead because it is less dense.


----------



## DiddleyDee (Dec 3, 2014)

Actually an interesting discussion. Because some of the energy of the lead ball will be lost in the deformation against a solid target. So it's not as clear cut as it seems. Against a soft target the lead ball will not deform as much, so most of the energy will be applied to the target...... I think.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

DiddleyDee said:


> Actually an interesting discussion. Because some of the energy of the lead ball will be lost in the deformation against a solid target. So it's not as clear cut as it seems. Against a soft target the lead ball will not deform as much, so most of the energy will be applied to the target...... I think.


You are correct. If the lead ball hits an object that causes it to deform, some of the energy will be used to deform the ball.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> DiddleyDee said:
> 
> 
> > Actually an interesting discussion. Because some of the energy of the lead ball will be lost in the deformation against a solid target. So it's not as clear cut as it seems. Against a soft target the lead ball will not deform as much, so most of the energy will be applied to the target...... I think.
> ...


Henry, that is what I meant, Since steel will not deform, won't it "transfer" more of its energy than lead, assuming the lead deforms ?

Which brings me to a point, when hunting big rabbits or thick tough game, DOES THE LEAD DEFORM ? .... if the lead at slingshot speeds 175-250fps does not deform, than you are way better off using lead because of its higher sectional density.

Just wondering ?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have never seen lead from a slingshot deform on game. Try shooting a brick or large rock with a lead ball and see how much deformation you get ... in my experience, unless you are right on top of it, you will not get very much. I do get some "deformation" when shooting spinners made from spoons ... but only when I hit the edge of the spoon. Of course, the higher the velocity, the more deformation you are likely to get, and the exact composition of the "lead" will make a big difference. This issue is discussed at some length in "The Practical Guide to Man Powered Bullets", which I highly recommend.

https://books.google.ca/books?id=aJzOSNanlXoC&pg=PA201&lpg=PA201&dq=lead+flattening+guide+to+velocity&source=bl&ots=ePKy2rqS6n&sig=A6VDpQpOqD0wMGKpbuP8tE0B7h0&hl=en&sa=X&ei=peNIVZGJO4XuoASLkICoCg&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lead%20flattening%20guide%20to%20velocity&f=false

At one time, flattening of lead balls was used as a crude measure of velocity of projectiles.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> I have never seen lead from a slingshot deform on game. Try shooting a brick or large rock with a lead ball and see how much deformation you get ... in my experience, unless you are right on top of it, you will not get very much. I do get some "deformation" when shooting spinners made from spoons ... but only when I hit the edge of the spoon. Of course, the higher the velocity, the more deformation you are likely to get, and the exact composition of the "lead" will make a big difference. This issue is discussed at some length in "The Practical Guide to Man Powered Bullets", which I highly recommend.
> 
> https://books.google.ca/books?id=aJzOSNanlXoC&pg=PA201&lpg=PA201&dq=lead+flattening+guide+to+velocity&source=bl&ots=ePKy2rqS6n&sig=A6VDpQpOqD0wMGKpbuP8tE0B7h0&hl=en&sa=X&ei=peNIVZGJO4XuoASLkICoCg&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=lead%20flattening%20guide%20to%20velocity&f=false
> 
> ...


Thanks Charles ... BTW, I'm going to have to get that book, it is packed with info ;- )

wll


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

If you cast your own lead drop them into a bucket of water as your casting. It will make them harder and deform less. Also your lead alloy will make a difference.


----------

